# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  تبدیل قالب html  به قالب وردپرسی

## engmmrj

فعالیت ما در زمینه تور و گردشگری می باشد ما یک قالب  html داریم که قصد داریم این قالب رو تبدیل به قالب وردپرس کنیم و  از این cms به عنوان backend پروژه استفاده کنیم. 
از علاقه مندان که در حوزه طراحی قالب وردپرس تخصص دارند دعوت می شود تا رزومه خود را به ایمیل یا آیدی تلگرامی زیر ارسال نمایند


mehdints@gmail.com

یا 
آیدی تلگرام : @engmmrj

----------

